# Nipple/elbow trips from 8/28 & 8/29



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Fished this past Friday and Saturday out of OB on the boat my bro inlaw and I bought at the beginning of the summer. This was the maiden voyage offshore and we decided to head toward nipple. Throughout the day we caught a handful of blackfin and small Mahi. At 1:15 two whites come in our spread and one of them inhales the largest bait we had out on the left flat line. We have the ****** boat side in about 10 mins, snap some pics, and watch it swim off shortly after. First bill for the boat and first for the angler.... We were jacked! Fish was caught between nipple and elbow on a white/blue moldcraft wide range. 

Saturday started at elbow and fished south until around lunch with no luck. Headed back toward nipple ands ended with a few small Mahi.

had some friends in another monkey boat that fished on Friday that caught few decent dolphin and went 1 for 2 on whites south of the Spur. 

Another friends boat fished Friday and ended up with 1 wahoo, handful of dolphin, and went 1 for 3 on whites south of Elbow. 

No billfish caught for the boats mentioned above on Saturday. 


There were a ton Of boats out there, let's see some reports!!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

*Pic*

Another pic


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! Broke in that new boat right!!!


----------



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

thanks for the report!!! only ten min fight that's the way to keep a fish healthy at release! great job guys!!!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Outstanding report! What a beauty of a marlin!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice report. Given the number of boats that have been pounding the nipple/elbow area it has been slow, glad you put it all together.

Robert


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats, thx for the post


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

A good trip is just what the doctor ordered for the new boat and a white marlin for the anglers. Way to Go!!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Great post


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Good report. First marlin is a fun trip. Congrats!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome guys! Thanks for the report and congrats on your white!!! Hanapa'a!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post, pics and tight lines to you and your crew! Did the angler take the dip?


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone.



Kim said:


> Great post, pics and tight lines to you and your crew! Did the angler take the dip?


I never pass up an opportunity to push a friend in the water :thumbup:


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice job


----------

